# Country Ribs on the BGE tonight!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tonight it was country ribs....

Rubbed down with Bad Byron's Butt Rub and put on the BGE fer about 2.5-3 hours at 275 to 300. Whenthey were about 45 min to an hour from being done, I put Baby Rays BBQ sauce on them after flipping. About 15 minutes before taking them off, I put more BBQ and set. They turned out tender enough to cut w/ a fork. They did get a little charred and the butt rub was a little spicy fer the ole lady and kids but I liked it...Just depends on your families taste buds....Enjoy the :takephoto:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

So Jason what time are we eating? Those things done flung a cravin on me.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a BGE and I love to cook ribs on it. Hey, did you use the plate setter and rib rackfor indirect heat or just put um directly on the grate? Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rsmith (4/5/2010)*I have a BGE and I love to cook ribs on it. Hey, did you use the plate setter and rib rackfor indirect heat or just put um directly on the grate? Thanks


Fer country ribs,I just laid them on the grate. I use the plate setter on almost all my foods except fer burgers and dawgs. :letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Jason, Next time let us know ahead of time so we can come help you dispose of those ribs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (4/6/2010)*Jason, Next time let us know ahead of time so we can come help you dispose of those ribs.


I hear ya brother....Ihave leftovers and am actually bout to warm some up to munch!!!:hungry:letsdrink


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Jason (4/6/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (4/6/2010)*Jason, Next time let us know ahead of time so we can come help you dispose of those ribs.
> ...


I'll tell you those things look better than any you get around here from a restaurant


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmmm my phone must have been off because i never got the invite to come eat oke


----------



## warmachine10 (Mar 5, 2010)

God those ribs look epic


----------

